# Let's get this thing started - Drum-Master's 2015



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

This post is to invite you to join this years Drum-Master's tournament.

Here are some links for more information:
http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTERRULES.html
http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTER2015.html


This years contact email will be:
[email protected]


Come and join us. We even have a Kid's division.

Good LUCK and GOD Bless!

Oscar


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All signed up. Thanks for doing this, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't know if it's my phone or not but when I click on that link it says that the page is no longer there


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Same here...


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't fished any cpr tournaments. What is an "acceptable" measuring device?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Both links work on my laptop and my cell. Try typing it in or refresh you phone.

Scott - A good metal ruler or Sharkathon ruler at last resort use a 1" wide easring tape. If your into the big ones don't risk it.

This picture is a BAD example but it does show the ruler fairly well. LOL!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

You can get a 48" ruler at Harbor Freight for under $5.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Almost go time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Almost! People are joining every day!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Starts tomorrow, hope everyone is signed up.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone catch something today? I struck out this morning at Bryan Beach.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Still plenty of time to join the fun, the drum run is about to go into full swing. There are some nice fish on the leader board already but there are bigger ones waiting to be caught. http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTER2015.html


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The drum run is late this year and the big ones are just now starting to show up. There is still plenty time to sign up and win. Updated leader board. http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTER2015.html


----------

